# Ford 1500 pump retrofit



## bmx_lar (May 25, 2015)

So I'm sure there's a few out there with 1500's that have fought the hydraulic pump on these machines. Poor design in my opinion. Got a 1500 for cheap with a bad pump. Only 1 problem, pump is no longer available. Well I busted out some tools, and figured I'd share my progress. Got a 7gpm pump from northern tool, and gonna make it work. I started by welding a lovejoy coupler to a plate, chucked the Lovejoy in the lathe and turned the plate to fit the ID of the front crank pulley. Then I built a plate to mount the pump to the frame. Some careful measurements, and I burned it in. Next comes plumbing and testing her out.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy bmx lar, welcome aboard the Ford / new Holland tractor forum.

Parts for these old Shibaura tractors are becoming harder and harder to get. And expensive as well. I can see the day when these tractors will be salvaged for lack of parts (plus high cost of parts). That's not true to date, as tractorhouse.com has only 12 ea. 1500's listed in their "dismantled machine" section. That's not an excessive number of 1500's in salvage.

You don't have room for your radiator with that setup. Front engine-mount pumps have a short driveshaft that runs from the engine pulley to the pump, which is mounted out front of the grill.


----------



## bmx_lar (May 25, 2015)

Yea, the radiator was one concern I had, and I had the option to raise it if needed, but with the 1 1/2" rubber isolators on the bottom of the radiator, I have about 1/2" clearance. I thought about running a driveshaft, like most front mounts, but decided against it. With the loader on it, I didn't want the pump sticking out the front.


----------



## oldtractor1500 (Mar 5, 2016)

So, what are you going to do with the old pump? I'd like to get a look inside one, and see what dies, before mine does....


----------



## bmx_lar (May 25, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I scrapped it. The steel gears wear on the aluminum housing, and make it so they can't pull the oil up hill. If the pump and the suction screen were mounted lower, it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## oldtractor1500 (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh well, if you do happen to find it, I'd be happy to cover shipping, and a small fee. I have a full machine shop available, and it might make an interesting project to see what I could do. However, I can't have mine apart for the months it will take in my spare time.

By the way, does your differential lock work? I'm having a problem, but the drawings don't show the detail I need. I'm particularly curious if the roll pin on the right side where the diff lock pedal shaft enters the diff case, rests against the casting, or is there a gap between them.
Thanks!


----------



## bmx_lar (May 25, 2015)

Mine works well, was just using it the other week plowing. Here's some pics of mine in the disengaged position. Hope it helps.


----------



## oldtractor1500 (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for the photos!
Not what I thought the problem might be.
I've got the lift cylinder cover off, and everything looks like it's working properly, just not enough travel to engage the dog clutch. Working it from inside the case, it engages, just not from the pedal.
Next, I guess I'm going to have to pull the differential carrier. My biggest concern is there might be broken bits that would muck up the transmission/differential, if I don't get them out. Found nothing in the filter, or drained fluid. Fished about with a magnet, and found nothing. Oh well, nothing's ever easy!
Thanks again!


----------

